# Remove Rusted Lids or not



## gary12nt7 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm new to collecting and I'm just wondering if its best to try to remove the rusted lid or should I leave them in place -- the pic is just a example - but I do have many bottles that I would like to clean the insides but the lid is rusted on -


----------



## bucky902 (Mar 24, 2013)

If they are all that rusty i would take them of and clean it up, I only keep tops with writing on them or if it has contains.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd try to keep them intact if they seem solid. Sandpaper the outside or probe with a small screwdriver or even a paperclip. If it doesn't poke through or crumble, soak it in oil or spray the threads well with a lubricant. After a day or so it should come off and you can sand it more and paint it.
 That's just me though.


----------



## gary12nt7 (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks , I never thought about removing, cleaning, and repainting it....


----------



## madman (Mar 24, 2013)

dont use pliers, use a wet wash rag put over top and twist, if that doesnt work try soaking it,  save the top if u can, always try to find tops for my bottles


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah Mike, screw tops look 100% better with a cap plus it keeps the dust out. []


----------

